

PolicyGenius launch: Instant insurance advice and comparison shopping - francoisdelame
https://www.policygenius.com

======
acconrad
I was really excited about this until I got on the front page and it missed
the two insurances I actually use: home owner's (condo) insurance and health
insurance. Would love to have advice and comparison shopping on those.

